# JAX-RS Klasse aus anderen Projekt einbinden



## Strike1 (2. Okt 2014)

Hi,

ich habe einen Projekt als Webclient und ein Projekt als Server. Nun wollte ich eine Klasse aus dem Server als Ressource einbinden (HelloWorld). 


```
@ApplicationPath(value = "/")
public class MyApp extends Application {
	
	private Set<Object> singletons = new HashSet<Object>();
    private Set<Class<?>> empty = new HashSet<Class<?>>();
 
    public MyApp() {
       empty.add(HelloWorld.class);
    }
    
    @Override
    public Set<Class<?>> getClasses()
    {
        return this.empty;
    }
    @Override
    public Set<Object> getSingletons()
    {
        return this.singletons;
    }
}
```

Wenn ich das Serverprojekt in den Buildpath mit einbinde, baut er mir das War nicht zusammen weil er das package und die Klasse nicht findet. 
Wenn ich das Projekt über Maven einbinde lässt sich zwar die "war" bauen aber der deploy auf den Server schlägt fehl.


----------

